# Pump Dispensing Bottles?



## Gary Nelson (8 Sep 2011)

Does anyone know where I could purchase some clear plastic pump dispensing bottles from - ideally 500ml ones, similar to the ADA style. I cant seem to find any on eBay   

Similar to the ones in the below thread would be perfect.
http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f= ... 4&start=10


----------



## Sonnyarba (8 Sep 2011)

Here you go my friend:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/empty-PET-pump- ... 500wt_1287

I just received 6 of them yesterday, and my feedback for the seller is the best possible: the package travelled to Croatia for around 3 weeks (with the accent on "Croatia")   

Cheers


----------



## Matt Warner (8 Sep 2011)

Try http://Www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk
You can get them from from there.
Cheers


----------



## Gary Nelson (8 Sep 2011)

Sonnyarba said:
			
		

> Here you go my friend:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/empty-PET-pump- ... 500wt_1287
> 
> I just received 6 of them yesterday, and my feedback for the seller is the best possible: the package travelled to Croatia for around 3 weeks (with the accent on "Croatia")
> ...



They are perfect! just what I am looking for, although they are in China   ... wanted a UK supplier really if possible.


----------



## Westyggx (8 Sep 2011)

viper3770 said:
			
		

> Sonnyarba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Viper I bought these, came in about a week to uk mate, had to pay £2 customs charge though


----------



## Gary Nelson (8 Sep 2011)

Thanks for your help guys, have just ordered some of these as they are just what I have been looking for


----------



## Westyggx (8 Sep 2011)

I have 1 spare one you could buy if you needed another


----------



## Gary Nelson (9 Sep 2011)

I have just been looking at these bottles again on eBay, is there 2 in a pack? or do they mean 2pcs to include bottle and pump dispenser?


----------



## omen (13 Sep 2011)

Hey,

Last week I bought these:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10-X-Plastic- ... 3cb54bac93
And I have to admit they are great. They dispense about 2.2ml per squirt, and suit my smaller tanks perfectly!


I see they do larger versions as well (up to 1L) 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-X-500ml-Pla ... 3cbc00f29e

Delivery was about 3/4 days, and quality is excellent. Bit of a bargain imo


----------

